# Nitto Trail Grapplers



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

Are these tires any good?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

No. 

Look at Toyo or BFG, even Cooper before even thinking again about buying those.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I just put a set of 295-60-20 on my F250 with stock wheels and no lift. I got about 1200 miles on them and so far so good. Very light road noise. Ride good. Like I said they are new so I hope it continues through the life of them.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

You didn't mention anything about size or what they are going to be subjected to.

I have had Terra Grapplers before and found them to be a good tire. Didn't get to use them for the full life of the tire, but would consider buying them again.

Consider other tires like General Grabber IIs. They are a bit heavier, but have good tread wear and work well in sand, mud, dirt, tar... well, you get the picture.

Khumo has a really good AT tire that is inexpensive. I had it on my F-150 when I traded it and will seriously consider buying another set on the new-to-me Ram 2500.

GY


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

If they are anything like the 404's, they are ****.
Worst tires I have ever owned.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I just put the 295/60/20 TGs on my new Tundra.... I told myself after putting them on my Tacoma that I wouldnt do it again.... and I did.... and not sure why.

I burnt through 2 sets of Toyo Open Country ATs on my 08 Tundra and they were WAY better than these Grapplers... Better Ride, Better Handling, Much Quieter...

If you have the extra $$, get the Toyos.

If you can tell, the sidewall of the TGs are a little more aggressive (the TGs are on the 2011 on the left). But I never had any problem with on/offroad capabilities with the Toyos (pictured on the 08 on the right). Toyos were about 60 bucks a piece more expensive, but if I had to do it over again, I would buy another set of the Toyos and pay the extra money. These TGs ride rough as hell.


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

trail grapplers are good tires i have some on my jeep 35s and not noise they are simalair to the toyo open country and cheaper


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I put a set on my wifes denali, they steered funny and wore fast. Went to good ole Yokohama, and no problem now.


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

*Church is a moron*

Who buys the same truck twice? Maybe its the truck not the tires that ride bad. Ive got a set of 325 60 20's on my truck and they seam to be wearing fine. Btw they look better on mine than yours....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tquick said:


> Who buys the same truck twice? Maybe its the truck not the tires that ride bad. Ive got a set of 325 60 20's on my truck and they seam to be wearing fine. Btw they look better on mine than yours....


Question.... Remind me here... How much did you buy that Dodge for???? Oh, and how much did you sell it for???? Yesss.... my point exactly....

That, my chunky and partially bald friend, is why I bought another one just like it... haha

I ran my Toyos on the 2011 and they rode fine. The Nittos are just a rougher tire.... Not saying they are a bad tire, per say, but IMO, the Toyos are just better.

I wont lie Travis, your truck looks good.... but that and a pile of 100 dollar bills still isnt going to get you laid.....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have 35" BFG KM2's and they are just as quiet as the BFG A/T's. I have 17,000 miles on them on a 08 2500 ram and im very impressed how good they still look.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Had some Terra Grapplers and it was too soft of a tire and wore very quick.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I run the nitto dura grapplers on my 09 f-350. so far I have about 67k miles on them and by the looks I will get another 20k outta them. This is the only tire I have gotten over 55k miles on and they are quiet and smooth.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i ran a set of the terra graplers on my truck. rotated them like I was suppossed to and got 60000 miles outta them. they were very good tires


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

lots of good American tires out there why spend it on anything else,,I did buy nittos once because my old 05 had 18"s and at the time nobody else offered much they did not last long..


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just put new BFG AT's on my 2006 f250. Last set lasted 85k miles and only one was in really bad shape the other 3 could have gone another 5k easy. After that I cant convince myself to switch brands but I have heard allot of good things about the Nittos...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Had some Terra Grapplers and it was too soft of a tire and wore very quick.


Same results here, went to bfg m/t and at about 50k and still alittle life left in it.


----------

